

Microsoft publishes heterogeneous parallel GPGPU C++ AMP specification - glymor
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2012/02/microsoft-publishes-fancy-pants-heterogeneous-parallel-gpgpu-c-amp-specification.ars

======
LefterisJP
I wonder what will be the response from the Khronos Group and OpenCL. I am a
big fan of openCL and openGL and hope that they take this as an opportunity to
improve on the openCL standard.

